
Episode 33: The Asymco Trilogy with Horace Dediu Part 3 – The Asian Cars Edition - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/05/25/episode-33-the-asymco-trilogy-with-horace-dediu-part-3-the-asian-cars-edition/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Horace Dediu, current fellow of the Clayton Christensen Institute
and founder of Asymco.com joined us for an epic and insightful discussion
focusing on few key interesting topics: (a) new market disruption theories,
(b) Apple in China and the luxury market and (c) the Japanese automotive
industry and how it shapes up against disruption from Tesla, Uber and Apple.
In the last and final part of the trilogy, Horace discussed the Japanese
automotive industry, and provided interesting insights into how Japanese car
culture contrasts against the European and US counterparts. Using the
innovator’s stopwatch framework, Horace explained the challenges on how Tesla,
Google, Uber and Amazon could disrupt the car industry, and provide some
thoughts on what approach Apple might take on creating the car if they are
doing it.

